# Anyone want a spot in the Death Valley Double coming up?



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

It is going on March 2 and as a consolation I have to go to Kona. Not sure if Adventurecorps allows me to give it away but if you want it, it is yours.

Going to be a hot one. 85f plus but the weather is very unpredictable. Last time I did it it was gale force winds and even a spot of rain.

Cheers


----------

